# 8 Y/O Burned by Turkey Fryer Being Used Indoors



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2005)

_Same story, 2 different versions.  People wonder why the media has such a bad name.  Either way, this is so very sad, for everyone involved._

*8 Year Old Burned/DCF To Investiagte Home*written by dthomas@sbgnet.com 

An eight year old boy is clinging to life after being severely burned.  The Escambia County Sheriff's Office says Latany Cowart was lighting an outdoor fish fryer in her kitchen when flames hit her son, Nakea.

He was taken to Sacred Heart Hospital by Life-Flight, and is in critical condition.
The Sheriff's Office says there were seven small children living in the Cantonment mobile home with no electricity or running water.

Lt. Sammy Peavy/Esc. Sheriff's Office: "There's always the possibility of charges against the mother because of the condition of the house. There could be some type of child abuse charges or negligence charges down the road but that'll be up to investigations."

Peavy says it's likely the Florida Department of Children and Families will investigate as well.


OR

*Boy, 8, badly burned when stove explodes*

An 8-year-old Cantonment boy suffered significant burns to a large portion of his body Thursday afternoon when a gas stove blew up and ignited his clothes.

Nakea D. Cowart, 8, was transferred to the burn unit of Children's Hospital in Birmingham, Ala. His condition could not be released. 

Escambia County Sheriff's Office spokesman Sgt. Ted Roy said the incident occurred when the boy's mother tried to light a gas stove. Nakea was standing close to the stove, Roy said. 

Emergency Medical Service dispatchers said the emergency call came in at 1:45 p.m. The incident occurred at the family's mobile home in the 200 block of Stinnis Street in Cantonment. 

Roy said the Sheriff's Office called the Department of Children and Families because the home did not have electricity and was infested with roaches and other insects. Seven children live at the home, he said.


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 17, 2005)

Isn't funny how different media can get the same story so screwed up.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

Do you know which one is the right one?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 17 2005, 11:38 PM
> * Do you know which one is the right one? *


 I talked to one of the EMT's that works that area.

The turkey fryer is the correct version.   The family was living in a 2 bedroom mobile home, 7 kids and the mom.  They had no running water and no electricity.  Roaches, rodents, insects were visible "everywhere."

It was thundering/lightening outside, so she brought it inside so she could cook for her kids, and the 8 year old wanted to help.

We know how it goes.."It all happened so fast"


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 18 2005, 08:02 AM
> * The family was living in a 2 bedroom mobile home *


 Isn't the politically correct name for that a "Tiniminium"????


Sad story...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 18, 2005)

'Round here we call the "trailorminium"

Yea, it is very sad.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

here we call them s#itholes.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 18 2005, 10:51 PM
> * here we call them s#itholes. *


 Same here.  ****holes, white trash housing units, pikey palaces, firetraps, etc.

It's funny that they have no running water or electricity, but they have a turkey fryer.  Paid for with welfare checks no doubt.  

People wonder why I think you should have to pass a test and prove you're competent to be a parent (of course I believe that stupid people should be involuntarily sterilized, but that's a topic for another day.)  The old saying about "Too bad stupidity isn't painful" may not be entirely incorrect, it's just usually painful for those other than the moron in question.   :angry: 

Oh, and frying a turkey is such a waste of a perfectly good bird.  It's so much better to put it in a crockpot with a full stick of butter.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 18 2005, 11:49 PM
> * Oh, and frying a turkey is such a waste of a perfectly good bird.  It's so much better to put it in a crockpot with a full stick of butter.   *


 Even with a full stick of butter, your arteries will thank you.   Compared to the fryer at least!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

No kidding.  The crockpot method is a trick I learned from my soon-to-be mother in law.  Her cooking is the only good thing I can find about her.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

There is a great online video of the turkey fryer fire. I highly recommend getting a fry daddy propane fired turkey fryer if you enjoy severe full thickness burns to your legs, a life time of pain and deformity, massive explosions, residential structure fires, sudden death, or delicious fried turkey.


----------

